# GSG Video Focuses On Printing With Plastisols



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A free online video from GSG explores the basics of using plastisol inks for textile screen printing. In this taped session, screen printing veteran and GSG instructor and screen territory manager Chuck Maulsby reviews the properties and printing characteristics of this apparel-decorating staple. 

Topics range from increasing ink printability to ensuring a proper cure to degreasing and reclaiming screens. You’ll learn about options for measuring and achieving plastisol curing temperatures and creating a softer hand, as well as special considerations posed by white inks. 

Common printing and curing issues and their causes are discussed, as well as mistakes to avoid. The seminar also looks at shop and equipment variables that can impact plastisol printing results and presents tips, tools and techniques for faster and easier plastisol printing. 

Sit in on Screen Print 101: Chapter 10 Plastisol 101 at
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoXJfVD4EHs.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

